# Engine swap hypothetical



## 94KingCab (Feb 23, 2017)

Is it possible to take a SR20DET and swap it into a 94' D21? Both are 4 cyl, but would the demensions work or would there need to be fabrication to be done?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes it can be done without too much difficulty. However you'll need to use the rear wheel drive Nissan Silvia and Nissan 180SX SR20DEs because the front wheel drive SR20s have motor mounts in different locations. Your D21 tranny can be used by doing an SR20DE bell housing swap which will bolt up to your D21 tranny which is an FS5W71C; using your own D21 tranny, both the SR20 and the tranny chassis mounts should match up. You'll have to fabricate your own exhaust system. The biggest challenge is the electrical wiring. Most folks use the SR wiring harnesses from a Silvia or a 180SX. 

Here's some info on an SR20DE swap into a D21:

SR20 swap guide in 97 hardbody - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums
D21 Hardbody SR20DET swap - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums

Good luck on your project if you decide to go with it.


----------



## 94KingCab (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks man!


----------



## 94KingCab (Feb 23, 2017)

Do you have any threads for a VG30DE swap?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You might be able to get some help with the harness from Wiringspecialties.com. They specialize in making harnesses for Nissan Engine swaps.


----------

